# Anyone Familiar with this Error??



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

This is from BT4...I basically did a apt-get update to sync with repos, then a upgrade and this is what I get...
*Note* this error also appears when I do dist-upgrade or any other type of 'apt-get'...some of the applications I choose to install, do install, but I want to know what is this 'postgreSQL'..is this something that's important, or is something like the mySQL?? Just wondering if its needed or not, and how to get rid of it.



2010-02-17 22:12:22,995 INFO release-upgrader version '0.93.34' started
2010-02-17 22:12:23,002 DEBUG Using 'DistUpgradeViewText' view
2010-02-17 22:12:23,131 DEBUG enable dpkg --force-overwrite
2010-02-17 22:12:23,248 DEBUG lsb-release: 'intrepid'
2010-02-17 22:12:23,248 DEBUG _pythonSymlinkCheck run
2010-02-17 22:12:23,272 DEBUG openCache()
2010-02-17 22:12:24,341 DEBUG /openCache()
2010-02-17 22:12:24,342 DEBUG needServerMode(): can not find a desktop meta package or key deps, running in server mode
2010-02-17 22:12:24,342 DEBUG checkViewDepends()
2010-02-17 22:12:24,343 DEBUG doPostInitialUpdate
2010-02-17 22:12:24,343 DEBUG quirks: running intrepidPostInitialUpdate
2010-02-17 22:12:24,343 DEBUG running intrepidPostInitialUpdate
2010-02-17 22:12:30,686 DEBUG no PkgRecord found for 'linux-image-2.6.30.7', skipping 
2010-02-17 22:12:31,677 DEBUG Foreign: openacunetix cisco-global-exploiter cisco-auditing-tool ubiquity greenplaque impacket-examples pyrit minicom-menu flasm sqlninja enumiax nvidia-driver wordlist-small perl-parallel-forkmanager dcfldd-menu samdump2 dns-bruteforce sapyto sshatter kwin-kde3 propecia ida-pro-free proxytunnel hidattack gdb-menu omnikey-drivers list-urls spike-fuzzer wavemon arping2 g711conversions carwhisperer wmat kfind-kde3 bluez-hcidump-menu afflib-menu cryptcat-menu ksmserver-kde3 stunnel4-menu crunch ksnapshot-kde3 linux-source fimap leo tftp-bruteforcer sipcrack openvas-server ollydbg mssqlscan lanmap2 perl-cisco-copy-config packet-o-matic tcpick-menu hamster sqlmap mingw-win32 smap nmap apt lanmap-menu webscarab klipper-kde3 perl-net-ssh-perl hydra evans-debugger sipvicious testdisk spectools-menu ksplash-kde3 setup-network fix-scripts brutessh gpsmap-expedia backtrack-menu php-pear libkonq4-kde3 scalpel-menu etherape-menu rubygem-rb-lorcon airsnort crda dmitry valgrind-menu blindsql allin1 protos-sip kdeprint-kde3 base-files sipscan cowpatty kdebase-kio-plugins-kde3 smbclient-menu sipbomber libpcsclite-dev openvas-menu rt2860-sta blackhat kdebase-kde3-bin wsfuzzer perl-number-bytes-human python-scapy redfang saexploiter kmenuedit-kde3 netsed-menu sqlix thc-oraclecrackert 3proxy konqueror-nsplugins-kde3 rubygem-dot11 medusa pbnj-menu bluez-menu sslscan-menu driftnet-menu mboxgrep-menu obexstress netmask-menu wireshark-menu powerfuzzer utilman udptunnel-menu vomit madwifi-drivers linux-image openvas-plugins setup-vnc rt2870-sta python-dpkt libkcddb1-kde3 jmeter wapiti-menu ddrescue-menu setup-sshd chntpw-menu kpowersave-kde3 rarcrack clamav-base aphopper oracle-instant-client libclamav5 php5-pgsql wicd konqueror-kde3 erase-registrations netcat-menu voiphopper macchanger-menu bluemaho gerix-wifi-cracker-ng sbd kview-kde3 jrtplib xprobe2-menu flare isp addregistrations netactview smb4k-kde3 kdelibs4c2a-kde3 scapy2 btscanner-menu backtrack-firefox-profile foremost-menu ktip-kde3 vinetto-menu pblind cupp vncrack teardown wireless-regdb-git kdebase-kde3 clamav-menu dsniff-menu john kdebase-runtime-data-common-kde3 tinysnmp-tools-menu miredo-server-menu inviteflood gpshell cuda-sdk pcapsipdump metacoretex swfintruder libapparmor1 buc kopete-kde3 broadcom-sta unicornscan sendemail-menu kcontrol-kde3 apt-utils lbd asleap proxychains darkoperator-scripts kdemultimedia-kio-plugins-kde3 kdebase-data-kde3 kopete-otr-kde3 wifizoo openvas-libraries imp-range setup-apache2 php5-sqlite libvolume-id0 bss airoscript amap lynx-menu libpcsclite1 ike-scan-menu r8187-drivers hping3-menu rtpbreak ark-kde3 nsat onesixtyone-menu tcptraceroute-menu obexftp-menu snmpenum oscanner rtpmixsound dnsset ssidsniff maltego ratproxy setup-pcscd kismet-newcore warvox gooscan ksysguardd-kde3 mdk3 grabber cuda-toolkit netifera w3af ettercap-gtk-menu fatback libfindrtp volatility globalplatform magicrescue-menu lorcon burpsuite bf2 linux-source-2.6.30.9 bluescan setup-gpsd set seat libarts1c2a-kde3 paros asp-audit bed kpdf-kde3 wepbuster ghettotooth wipe-menu soapui minimysqlator sctpscan httprint clamav webshag openvas-libnasl kmix-kde3 wfuzz iaxflood middler braa ssldump-menu voiper curl-menu xwatchwin theharvester nstx-menu grendelscan fuzzgrind packit-menu bluesmash bluebugger kicker-kde3 fasttrack saltymd5 miredo-menu xspy libssh2 kpersonalizer-kde3 bluesquirrel beef clamav-docs rt3070-sta db-udf framework2 framework3 medusa-menu airsnarf setup-mysql sip-rogue ksysguard-kde3 libartsc0-kde3 php5-cli libsvn1 bluez-bt ptunnel-menu kate-kde3 windows-binaries voipong python-pyscard kgpg-kde3 truecrypt iw wbox airflood hping2-menu dkftpbench backtrack-default-website ciscos schnappi-dhcp bunny yersinia-menu dffscanner bkhive-menu kpager-kde3 adm-dns-tools 5nmp kamera-kde3 fierce perl-www-checksite gtk-qt-engine-kde3-config giskismet genip php5-common bvi-menu wyd module-init-tools ubiquity-frontend-gtk smbrelay3 openvas-client sqlbrute 0trace nedit-menu libapache2-mod-php5 battlife hack-library netdiscover complemento rubylib-linalg subversion apparmor khelpcenter-kde3 memdump zulu rubygem-mongrel hcraft tpcat gpsd-menu gnome-system-tools php5 redirectpoison ussp-push-menu smb4k-menu waffit kregexpeditor-kde3 scapy rcrack rww-attack snort lodowep perl-tie-chararray rubygem-exegesis jbrofuzz grub udev tcpreplay-menu sslstrip finger-menu ntop-menu arpalert-menu setup-tftpd sqlsus fakeap galleta-menu sing-menu copy-router-config dradis dirbuster rubygem-rb-pcap rt73-drivers dnsmap libnetpacket-perl rfidiot vnak usbview-menu ace ucsniff btaudit remastersys tinyproxy-menu rubygem-baffle metagoofil atl1e-drivers kdepasswd-kde3 iwar ophcrack libbluetooth2 kappfinder-kde3 adm-snmp autopsy-menu yakuake-kde3 cisco-ocs fping-menu libapparmor-perl kwin-style-crystal-kde3 air-imager python-pymills blueprint tbear airpwn-ng konsole-kde3 sip-tester-menu rtpflood ohrwurm p0f-menu csrftester rtpinsertsound kdelibs-data-kde3 proxystrike spikeproxy-menu wepcrack dbpwaudit pcscd exploitdb rtpinject crark trid sipsak-menu chkrootkit-menu php5-mysql dnstracer-menu autoscan nbtscan-menu peach inguma conky-backtrack oat dnsenum ttytter snmpcheck kdesktop-kde3 scrub linux-image-2.6.30.9 kghostview-kde3 nemesis-menu xsss dns2tcp-menu host-menu zzuf-menu socat-menu gtk-qt-engine-kde3 bluesnarfer packeth-menu irpas-menu airgraph-ng
2010-02-17 22:12:31,678 DEBUG Obsolete: 
2010-02-17 22:12:32,325 DEBUG Installing 'python2.4-minimal' (priority in required set 'required' but not scheduled for install)
2010-02-17 22:12:32,623 DEBUG Installing 'gcc-4.2-base' (priority in required set 'required' but not scheduled for install)
2010-02-17 22:12:33,042 DEBUG Installing 'ash' (priority in required set 'required' but not scheduled for install)
2010-02-17 22:12:33,644 DEBUG Installing 'python3.0-minimal' (priority in required set 'required' but not scheduled for install)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,102 DEBUG Running KeepInstalledSection rules
2010-02-17 22:12:34,222 DEBUG Kernel uname: '2.6.30.9' 
2010-02-17 22:12:34,222 WARNING Can't parse kernel uname: 'need more than 1 value to unpack' (self compiled?)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,223 DEBUG nvidiaUpdate()
2010-02-17 22:12:34,224 ERROR NvidiaDetector can not be imported No module named NvidiaDetector.nvidiadetector
2010-02-17 22:12:34,224 DEBUG Removing 'libflashsupport' (Distro PostUpgradeRemove rule)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,225 DEBUG Purging 'xorg-common' (Distro PostUpgradePurge rule)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,225 DEBUG Purging 'libgl1-mesa' (Distro PostUpgradePurge rule)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,225 DEBUG Purging 'ltsp-client' (Distro PostUpgradePurge rule)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,489 DEBUG Purging 'ltspfsd' (Distro PostUpgradePurge rule)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,753 DEBUG Purging 'python2.3' (Distro PostUpgradePurge rule)
2010-02-17 22:12:34,753 DEBUG quirks: running intrepidPostDistUpgradeCache
2010-02-17 22:12:34,753 DEBUG running intrepidPostDistUpgradeCache
2010-02-17 22:12:35,583 DEBUG running installTasks
2010-02-17 22:12:38,920 DEBUG About to apply the following changes
2010-02-17 22:12:39,243 DEBUG Keep at same version: sapyto setup-network kdelibs5-data libdigest-sha1-perl postgresql-doc spectools-menu libwhisker2-perl foremost-menu libbz2-1.0 libthreads-perl libarchive1 python-twisted-web snmpenum setup-pcscd pm-utils postgresql-8.3-plproxy patch libct4 xchat-common irb ptunnel-menu wireless-regdb-git hal libcairo-ruby1.8 esound-common wvdial xfonts-base kwin-style-crystal-kde3 tbear libxfixes-dev esound-clients python2.5-minimal libqt4-sql libqt4-help kfind-kde3 libhtml-format-perl webscarab xserver-xorg-video-rendition logrotate base-files smbclient-menu ntfsprogs libdebian-installer4 libexpat1 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 obexstress postgis libglu1-mesa xserver-xorg-video-vesa libbluetooth-dev cryptsetup libgtk2.0-bin teardown bluez-hcidump zoo libmng-dev kpdf-kde3 libdate-manip-perl medusa-menu xserver-xorg-video-sis curl hostname gparted libssl-dev libisc44 grub udev rfidiot rtpinject cisco-auditing-tool btscanner unixodbc wireshark-menu libclass-accessor-perl libc6-dev libgksu2-0 wpasupplicant python-xapian libstartup-notification0 complemento libdevmapper1.02.1 rt3070-sta libmono-system-web2.0-cil libmono-system2.0-cil libxtrap6 libnmap-parser-perl libss2 libgnomecanvas2-0 tinyproxy-menu libgmp3c2 libgdbm3 x11-session-utils x11proto-core-dev libiec61883-0 mawk libpth20 miredo libsm-dev libcdio-cdda0 python-gtk2 libnet-dns-perl libexpat1-dev asp-audit htmldoc-common libpolkit2 cvs pychecker hexedit libdirectfb-1.0-0 login perl-tie-chararray python-fpconst libpangomm-1.4-1 libqt4-script copy-router-config libgcrypt11 exploitdb libatk1.0-0 bzip2 libwrap0 ltrace wireshark-common libqt4-test xserver-xorg-video-i740 libice-dev php-mail-mimedecode xserver-xorg-video-s3virge btscanner-menu john qt4-qtconfig libpcsclite1 rtpbreak libpci3 libvisual-0.4-plugins klogd launchpad-integration apache2-utils libdjvulibre21 phonon-backend-gstreamer libfontconfig1-dev p7zip-full libglu1-mesa-dev packit gvfs-backends libxres1 tinysnmp-tools libnotify1 unhide upstart-logd protos-sip dmitry cowpatty gftp-text sslscan-menu python-dpkt libvisual-0.4-0 libthai-data docbook-xml hicolor-icon-theme oscanner xaw3dg packit-menu libice6 xutils-dev libicu38 swig libsqlite3-0 python-vte xserver-xorg linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic libcups2 tzdata jbrofuzz arpalert libsqlite3-ruby1.8 tcpick grep ssldump-menu libgnome2-common gftp kgpg-kde3 libxplc0.3.13 libgeoip1 libgnome2-0 lockfile-progs python-gnomecanvas libhtml-tree-perl libwnck22 python-gnupginterface libdaemons-ruby1.8 phonon libnids1.21 libextractor-plugins enumiax libwnck-common libgphoto2-2 netcat chntpw-menu rdoc 3270-common ruby1.8 bluez-utils python-sexy libabz0 gpsd-clients blindsql pbnj openssh-server irpas-menu python-gtkhtml2 ttf-dejavu-extra xserver-xorg-video-geode scalpel-menu python-pexpect libusb-0.1-4 libbind9-40 kdebase-runtime-data-common-kde3 openoffice.org-gcj magicrescue python-twisted-words kismet-newcore libtext-charwidth-perl e2fslibs xwatchwin airflood xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion memdump libqt4-qt3support python-pycurl air-imager libaudiofile0 libgtk2-perl ifupdown libscrollkeeper0 ussp-push libdb4.7 python-setuptools python-twisted xserver-xorg-video-trident linux-source-2.6.27 klipper-kde3 libreadline-ruby xserver-xorg-video-intel libnet-daemon-perl reiserfsprogs libmng1 upstart-compat-sysv xdg-user-dirs r8187-drivers ratproxy libncurses5 libkwineffects1 procps libacl1 libsoup2.4-1 openvas-client librsvg2-common redirectpoison gettext-base irssi notification-daemon libmono-accessibility2.0-cil nbtscan-menu perl-modules airgraph-ng postgresql-server-dev-8.3 python-wxgtk2.8 wmat libdbus-qt-1-1c2 python-gdbm postgresql-client gstreamer0.10-plugins-good miredo-server-menu libapparmor1 passwd libgif4 python-m2crypto xinit ksysguardd-kde3 fontconfig libadns1 postgresql-plperl-8.3 libnet-pcap-perl apt-xapian-index xspy libqt4-network sip-rogue coreutils libgsf-1-114 sip-tester rubylib-linalg ca-certificates iputils-tracepath sensible-mda bss libtie-ixhash-perl gconf2-common libvte-common belocs-locales-bin python-serial python-sip4 sqlite libgcj-bc libbluetooth2 libasound2-plugins xserver-xorg-video-apm libgeos-c1 libxi6 libxext-dev nsat libglib-perl bsdmainutils locales xserver-xorg-video-neomagic perl-www-checksite libpam-modules sslstrip galleta-menu lightyears libjasper1 libgdchart-gd2-noxpm liblog4j1.2-java libjpeg62 cryptcat libv4l-0 perl-cisco-copy-config language-pack-gnome-en foomatic-filters evans-debugger xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse perl-net-ssh-perl kdebase-kio-plugins-kde3 iwar jrtplib libio-compress-base-perl libxp6 libsmbios2 libsdl-image1.2 mysql-common python-glade2 libfindrtp paros finger kpersonalizer-kde3 python2.5-dev libaspell15 libxcb-xlib0 setup-tftpd fakeap remastersys ppp x11-apps irb1.8 zzuf nmap xauth postgresql-pltcl-8.3 liblapack3gf ddrescue libsigc++-2.0-0c2a libmpeg2-4 libxerces2-java libpcre3 dictionaries-common jfsutils libio-socket-ssl-perl inviteflood fakeroot os-prober xfonts-utils setup-mysql libdbi-ruby1.8 bkhive-menu gamin iso-codes libsybdb5 docbook-defguide libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby1.8 apache2-mpm-prefork xresprobe gettext python-mode liblua5.1-0 postgresql-8.3-ip4r postgresql-filedump-8.3 freetds-common xserver-xorg-video-savage libssh-2 linux-image libxmlrpc-c3-dev xserver-xorg-input-evdev gpgv amap mysql-client-5.0 sqlbrute gsfonts wfuzz liboil0.3 gij-4.3 libkadm55 libruli4 libatk1-ruby1.8 vbetool php5-adodb libqt4-xmlpatterns gtk-qt-engine-kde3 libuuid1 dhcp3-common libxcursor1 libdbd-sqlite3-perl apt libgnomevfs2-extra libgps17 redfang postgresql-8.3-slony1 aspell odbcinst1debian1 darkoperator-scripts sysv-rc bluescan g++ openvas-libnasl libmeanwhile1 theharvester libio-compress-zlib-perl db-udf hping2-menu ubiquity-frontend-gtk rubygem-exegesis libexif12 ntop-menu atl1e-drivers uuid-runtime x11-common libx11-data host-menu nessus allin1 saexploiter nikto wine whiptail gnuplot-nox linux-libc-dev python libnl-dev menu 3proxy python-pymssql zlib1g-dev xtightvncviewer liboop4 python-twisted-runner genisoimage linux-image-386 libxml-twig-perl libmikmod2 fatback mboxgrep-menu clamav-menu ruby1.8-dev bluesquirrel libgdiplus radeontool genip linux-image-2.6.25-2-386 libbonobo2-0 libxau6 libtheora0 libpolkit-dbus2 ace acl debianutils proxystrike libpcap0.8-dev at libcairo-perl cpp libmysqlclient15off libisccfg40 nvidia-driver libjline-java bvi libatm1 hamster brutessh initramfs-tools libxft-dev python-crypto libglib2.0-dev xserver-xorg-video-chips sed webshag libnewt0.52 python-numpy partimage fragrouter libregexp-java libgtk2.0-0 bc libnotify-bin unzip dcfldd-menu libcdio7 wavemon leo debconf-i18n libbonoboui2-common libsamplerate0 x11proto-xinerama-dev libnet-rawip-perl perl-number-bytes-human linux-image-2.6.27-17-virtual libsasl2-modules linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-10-generic libavahi-core5 libpng12-0 libesd-alsa0 valgrind libnessus-dev libhunspell-1.2-0 adm-dns-tools minicom python-soappy libxml-smart-perl airsnarf ttytter libx11-6 libjaxp1.3-java-gcj libmono-sqlite2.0-cil sipcrack yersinia-menu libxfont1 libqt3-mt discover-data python-xml medusa libmotif3 libsmpeg0 setup-sshd cpp-4.3 kcontrol-kde3 gpshell findutils libiw29 libjpeg62-dev udptunnel openoffice.org-filter-binfilter libparted1.8-9 php-mail-mime module-init-tools ike-scan ucsniff kamera-kde3 libgs8 tcpdump libgcc1 flasm redland-utils bluez-hcidump-menu libwxgtk2.6-0 ubufox postgresql libwvstreams4.4-base libpq-dev graphviz ddrescue-menu ed language-pack-gnome-en-base libruby policykit libcurl3 mtools libwww-mechanize-perl libxcb-render0 traceroute gftp-common mdk3 setup-gpsd miredo-menu x11proto-xext-dev libssh-2-dev bkhive postgresql-8.3 metagoofil libts-0.0-0 libcaptury0 packeth-menu libsnmp15 postgresql-8.3-postgis dosfstools libsox-fmt-alsa dnsutils libsox0 ssidsniff libsasl2-2 libperl5.10 libraw1394-8 dia bash libopenssl-ruby setup-apache2 xserver-xorg-video-sisusb liburi-perl freeglut3 wepbuster libdatrie0 voiper libpcap0.8 fasttrack packet-o-matic xkb-data terminator xterm rdoc1.8 libexpect-perl libxml-parser-perl libxt-dev mtr-tiny crark libtimedate-perl ncompress gs fastjar kdebase-runtime ttf-liberation alsa-utils sudo libasound2 libgstreamer0.10-0 klibc-utils libhal-storage1 acpid mono-runtime wicd bed airoscript libxxf86vm1 libprelude2 libpkcs11-helper1 driftnet libmono-system-data2.0-cil xserver-xorg-video-mach64 fragroute libxinerama-dev bvi-menu laptop-detect lanmap voiphopper libsm6 mono-gac cups-client xserver-xorg-video-voodoo tcpick-menu libplrpc-perl openvas-menu python-bluez php5-pgsql isp gnupg magicrescue-menu sctpscan bridge-utils libpthread-stubs0-dev iw libavahi-common-data liblist-moreutils-perl libgsm1-dev kdesudo ettercap-gtk libglibmm-2.4-1c2a libcucul0 libjack0 libsmbclient airsnort libneon27 libtasn1-3 libblas3gf obex-data-server libgraphviz4 python-tk aphopper bluemaho nstx libclucene0ldbl lynx-menu libx11-dev lsb-release libgnutls26 whois libfile-homedir-perl libxmu6 flashplugin-nonfree adm-snmp localechooser-data sipsak-menu dnsset libogg0 libqtcore4 sqlninja mlocate libmono-sharpzip2.84-cil ksplash-kde3 socat wsfuzzer rubygem-dot11 libdbus-glib-1-2 pymacs wapiti-menu unattended-upgrades yersinia giskismet ike-scan-menu sun-java6-jre libglib2-ruby1.8 mime-support python-twisted-mail dbus-x11 asleap libxext6 kregexpeditor-kde3 libkrb5-dev winbind libc-ares2 iputils-arping libfs6 libtiff4 cpufrequtils libssl0.9.8 xfonts-encodings cron python-minimal system-services gcc-4.3 pyrex-mode libnetpacket-perl ncurses-base linux-sound-base software-properties-gtk debconf libxapian15 libck-connector0 xchat x11proto-fixes-dev xserver-xorg-video-openchrome gnome-system-tools libxmu-dev tcl8.5 tcl8.4 libavahi-client3 xserver-xorg-video-ark snmp libgtkhtml2-0 buc libnet-snmp-perl linux-image-virtual hidattack omnikey-drivers list-urls freeglut3-dev tftp-bruteforcer python-launchpad-integration m4 libmagick10 libpam-gnome-keyring kdepasswd-kde3 kdelibs5 lbd libhsqldb-java libfltk1.1 sleuthkit python-beautifulsoup maltego libkeyutils1 libgtk2-ruby libattr1 perl-tk nbtscan ptunnel beef libxdamage1 netbase apt-utils libxcb-render-util0 openssl-blacklist libcapseo0 python-pyasn1 libfile-which-perl rubygem-baffle libxcb1 libsys-hostname-long-perl libpciaccess0 libalgorithm-diff-perl librsvg2-2 command-not-found-data xserver-xorg-video-v4l libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 gstreamer0.10-x x11-xserver-utils kdebase-runtime-data libpango1.0-0 libncursesw5 xserver-xorg-video-r128 psfontmgr addregistrations libsoprano4 openvas-libraries onesixtyone-menu python-dbus xnest ttf-dejavu x11proto-randr-dev libsepol1 libcpufreq0 cisco-ocs libwww-perl perl-base command-not-found libavahi-common3 libqt4-sql-mysql libxrandr2 libglu1-xorg-dev libntfs10 libwavpack1 khelpcenter4 libtext-iconv-perl python-zopeinterface librpc-xml-perl python-pypcap java-gcj-compat libnl1 openvas-plugins mesa-common-dev sharutils libpaper1 java-gcj-compat-headless libshout3 bf2 libx86-1 libwbclient0 libcairomm-1.0-1 portaudio19-dev tcpreplay-menu python-4suite-xml rtpinsertsound libxi-dev nasm liferea fuse-utils p0f php-net-smtp python-twisted-names libxml2-dev etherape-menu kbd python-pam obexftp libdigest-hmac-perl vinetto-menu apturl python-qt4-common libaprutil1 obexftp-menu rake libgnome2-vfs-perl libdbi-perl libossp-uuid15 libntfs-3g28 php5 unrar-free aircrack-ng linux-source libqt4-opengl-dev pmount lanmap-menu vncrack libfreetype6 libgeos-3.0.0 foremost linux-source-2.6.30.9 installation-report memtest86+ gcj-4.3-base postgresql-client-8.3 libnet1-dev ettercap-common sox python-pymills python-openssl autoscan socat-menu cisco-global-exploiter arpalert-menu libxrender1 libjack-dev mboxgrep sgml-data postgresql-plpython-8.3 libhtml-tagset-perl xbase-clients dhcp3-client libltdl7 libdnet kdebase-kde3-bin sipscan procmail xserver-xorg-video-s3 libffi5 netmask libgl1-mesa-dev liborbit2 policykit-gnome kopete-otr-kde3 screen bluebugger libusb-dev libcompress-raw-zlib-perl python-utidylib tinyproxy gcc-4.3-base libxxf86misc1 sipsak rubygems libselinux1 libgconf2-4 libbluetooth3 samba-common ruby xlibmesa-gl-dev ssl-cert libxinerama1 python-twisted-news sendmail-cf libkdecorations4 libpcsclite-dev libxaw7 openoffice.org-java-common xserver-xorg-input-wacom libopenvas1-dev python-pygame dpkg swfintruder liblzo2-2 cuda-sdk libxml-namespacesupport-perl imagemagick foomatic-db binutils build-essential voipong tofrodos libpulse0 console-terminus hcraft readline-common scapy poster libnet-dbus-perl miredo-server python-dev gnuplot libhsqldb-java-gcj pasco wipe mysql-server-5.0 ksmserver-kde3 libdbus-1-3 python-pkg-resources libgtk2.0-common libstreams0 libthreads-shared-perl sendmail libxalan2-java-gcj mesa-utils python-mysqldb libncurses5-dev libcurl3-gnutls inetutils-inetd dhcp3-server lorcon ghettotooth ettercap-gtk-menu libxpm4 ucf framework2 framework3 libavahi-compat-libdnssd1 libnss3-1d libmailtools-perl diff libgnome2-perl libdv4 ruby-dev java-common librrd2 php-net-socket propecia postgresql-8.3-pljava-gcj libopenobex1 libdbd-pg-perl crunch konqueror-nsplugins-kde3 gnome-mime-data fping libjudydebian1 libpcsc-perl dsniff-menu autopsy xserver-xorg-video-tdfx kview-kde3 libservlet2.4-java libavc1394-0 braa khelpcenter-kde3 libsqlite-ruby comerr-dev bunny wapiti postgresql-8.3-plruby libidl0 libmagic1 python-gnome2 libcompress-zlib-perl openacunetix libqt4-opengl emacsen-common gconf2 chntpw python-imaging konqueror-kde3 kdelibs4c2a-kde3 liblog4j1.2-java-gcj backtrack-firefox-profile ktip-kde3 libgemplugin-ruby netifera scalpel python-gobject python-wxaddons cuda-toolkit soapui nstx-menu poppler-utils libmono-i18n1.0-cil zenity libio-pty-perl libmail-sendmail-perl libtext-csv-perl liblcms1-dev libgcj9-0 postgresql-doc-8.3 libgphoto2-port0 btaudit libxtst6 packeth greenplaque aspell-en nano postgresql-common libruby1.8 libkonq4-kde3 libreadline-ruby1.8 libhyphen0 kmenuedit-kde3 vomit clamav-base netactview python-gnuplot sendmail-base sendemail utilman xdg-utils libjaxp1.3-java libgsf-1-common hping2 hping3 battlife sing-menu vnak libcdparanoia0 netcat-menu libxmu-headers hydra libxv1 apache2.2-common scapy2 sendemail-menu libsdl1.2debian minimysqlator alsa-base ubuntu-minimal syslinux libpaper-utils xserver-xorg-video-i128 libavahi-glib1 php5-imagick fierce libgpgme11 rt73-drivers python-pyparsing w3m gksu blt libpolkit-gnome0 libbonobo2-common libmono-winforms2.0-cil usbview python-twisted-bin libcwidget3 macchanger-menu libedit2 kdebase-data-kde3 libterm-readkey-perl tinysnmp-tools-menu openoffice.org-style-human xserver-xorg-video-nv libgnome-keyring0 clamav xserver-xorg-video-fbdev libgcrypt11-dev kate-kde3 make zlib1g liboobs-1-4 ntfs-3g finger-menu libpolkit-grant2 libcomerr2 p0f-menu dbpwaudit libxss1 dnstracer-menu pyrit libxml-sax-perl xserver-xorg-video-vmware acpi libsqlite0-dev kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 libgtk2-ruby1.8 libqt4-svg powerfuzzer libfontconfig1 python-imaging-tk libart-2.0-2 libgcj-common util-linux libdebug0 libcupsimage2 libqt4-designer libsdl-mixer1.2 tightvncserver emacs21-bin-common libgnomevfs2-common file inguma linux-image-2.6.30.9 makedev emacs21-common proxytunnel wine-gecko sun-java6-bin xserver-xorg-video-all libevent-dev pciutils lsb-base mono-jit net-tools kdemultimedia-kio-plugins-kde3 tcptraceroute-menu gooscan libxrandr-dev libdaemons-ruby libdebconfclient0 unicornscan netcat-traditional bluesmash bluez-gstreamer libtidy-0.99-0 b43-fwcutter netdiscover ufw libnet1 libnet0 tcpd libmx4j-java snmpcheck kdesktop-kde3 libevent1 libyaml-perl impacket-examples perl-parallel-forkmanager libc6-i686 python2.5 libsmbios-bin libxml-libxml-perl libgtop2-7 lame libsqlite0 libxfixes3 libxt6 dbus libuniconf4.4 kdebase-kde3 groff-base psutils nessus-dev libtalloc1 grabber gnome-icon-theme pcsc-tools python-pyscard myspell-en-us libpam-ck-connector wyd clamav-docs liblockfile1 sip-tester-menu rtpflood bluetooth grub-splashimages libwxbase2.6-0 libio-stty-perl oat python-numeric samdump2 parted libilmbase6 mssqlscan liblwres40 intltool-debian pbnj-menu dnstracer python-ctypes afflib broadcom-sta xserver-xorg-video-ati libwxbase2.8-0 bsh httprint libssh2 ollydbg truecrypt dkftpbench schnappi-dhcp libaa1 libslang2 libqt4-dbus lanmap2 libelf1 python-gst0.10 libxerces2-java-gcj psmisc fontconfig-config dffscanner kdebase-runtime-data-common x-ttcidfont-conf libvorbis0a ttf-freefont pppconfig gnuplot-x11 gnome-keyring mount backtrack-default-website ciscos liblcms1 apache2 libphonon4 ussp-push-menu libxmlrpc-c3 snort kicker-kde3 libnet-netmask-perl dnsmap dcfldd dnet-common dia-common dnsenum nemesis-menu libreadline5 stunnel4 stunnel4-menu libxmuu1 fix-scripts libterm-readline-gnu-perl libnet-ssleay-perl csrftester console-setup libmono-data-tds2.0-cil libgtop2-common htmldoc python-wxversion tcpreplay ubiquity-ubuntu-artwork startup-tasks libgpg-error-dev man-db libatk1.0-data python-libxml2 postgresql-contrib libnasl2 libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a libsqlite-ruby1.8 python-twisted-core sqlite3 kpager-kde3 0trace pkg-config libgp11-0 busybox-initramfs libvorbisenc2 dialog po-debconf libspeex1 chkrootkit-menu ubiquity imp-range libxkbfile1 dns-bruteforce openvas-server scrollkeeper gnome-mount rubygem-rb-lorcon python-scapy consolekit flex libextractor1c2a set libmono-mozilla0.2-cil libqt4-dev vim-tiny bluez-bt postgresql-contrib-8.3 casper nedit-menu apparmor libasound2-dev kdm xserver-common avahi-utils initscripts liblaunchpad-integration1 libxml-xpath-perl libdrm2 python-pysqlite2 minicom-menu libapr1 gstreamer0.10-plugins-base rt2870-sta ksysguard-kde3 python-4suite-doc libklibc kopete-kde3 nessusd gsfonts-x11 warvox volatility libclamav5 libfont-afm-perl libarts1c2a-kde3 binfmt-support crda telnet libijs-0.35 gzip libsqlite3-ruby rubygem-mongrel sysklogd openssh-client linux-firmware update-inetd spikeproxy-menu php5-mysql ntop bsh-gcj time libotr2 libqt4-webkit libxcomposite1 libpam-runtime fimap clamav-data libpango1.0-common libkrb53 libaudio-dev driftnet-menu udptunnel-menu tasksel-data libportaudio2 cli-common iproute cryptcat-menu w3af libpng12-dev grendelscan libstdc++6 manpages gdb libgpg-error0 liblualib50 libdumbnet1 x11-utils e2fsprogs python-impacket 2vcard gpsmap-expedia php-pear libglade2-0 system-tools-backends liblocale-gettext-perl kernel-package sysvinit-utils bluez ftp libphp-adodb wireless-tools python-pyorbit rdesktop wipe-menu libobject-multitype-perl libnspr4-0d libqt4-xml upstart php5-cli libparse-debianchangelog-perl bluez-cups gvfs wifizoo bind9-host lodowep g++-4.3 wget smb4k-kde3 blueprint libsox-fmt-base scrub xsss libccid libpopt0 wireshark zip xserver-xorg-input-mouse blackhat openvpn squashfs-tools libgd2-noxpm testdisk libidn11 libgvfscommon0 hdparm user-setup proxychains python-debian libdiscover2 libnasl-dev rcrack libhal1 alsa-tools libxml2 php5-common vim-common less saltymd5 dmidecode libpthread-stubs0 pcscd libio-string-perl conky-backtrack wordlist-small macchanger python-gconf ksnapshot-kde3 gpsd libxxf86dga1 libglib2.0-data python-support bluez-menu httptunnel libavahi-qt3-1 libsdl1.2debian-alsa soprano-daemon iputils-ping libmono-corlib1.0-cil libtext-csv-xs-perl libhtml-parser-perl kghostview-kde3 libgnomecanvas2-common openoffice.org-common qca-tls libnet-ip-perl gpsd-menu xbitmaps libgnome2-canvas-perl tasksel libenchant1c2a dnswalk rubygems1.8 sshatter discover 5nmp gawk linux-386 waffit libbcel-java libglade2-ruby1.8 dmsetup python-software-properties libsnmp-base nemesis libopenexr6 openvpn-blacklist dia-libs kdelibs-bin libept0 libblkid1 libxml-sax-expat-perl libfreetype6-dev subversion rww-attack libgomp1 sqlsus kappfinder-kde3 defoma libdbd-mysql-perl libthai0 libdb4.6 raptor-utils spike-fuzzer x11-xkb-utils afflib-menu libcap2 libcap1 mdetect libopenssl-ruby1.8 xserver-xorg-input-all gdb-menu libdbd-pg-ruby1.8 nedit pblind libcairo2 rtpmixsound xserver-xorg-input-synaptics python-twisted-lore libgamin0 burpsuite vinetto python-pyopenssl tpcat autopsy-menu libapparmor-perl info libgcj9-jar postgresql-8.3-plsh hal-info libiaxclient1 libgfortran3 peach libbonoboui2-0 netsed-menu xml-core pcapsipdump rdate lshw mongrel xprobe libstreamanalyzer0 middler fuzzgrind libqtgui4 ttf-dejavu-core libpoppler3 unrar shared-mime-info language-pack-en ophcrack libgc1c2 libstdc++6-4.3-dev ohrwurm gnome-app-install libxcursor-dev libwxgtk2.8-0 sslscan carwhisperer libmono-i18n2.0-cil postgresql-8.3-orafce smbfs sendmail-bin kdeprint-kde3 gftp-gtk ttf-opensymbol kwin-kde3 extract postgresql-autodoc libopenvas1 libxml-simple-perl libtext-wrapi18n-perl librdf0 libtag1c2a x11proto-kb-dev ncurses-bin freetds-dev sgml-base libxcb-xlib0-dev libpq5 libmono2.0-cil libartsc0-kde3 libfontenc1 libmono-corlib2.0-cil smbrelay3 libapache2-mod-php5 libdbd-pg-ruby xserver-xorg-video-mga super nessus-plugins libglade2-ruby base-passwd rinetd update-manager-core avahi-daemon libxau-dev libfribidi0 ghostscript ida-pro-free libspeexdsp1 perl galleta xserver-xorg-input-kbd libwmf0.2-7 sipbomber kpowersave-kde3 libsysfs2 seat python-lightblue dash etherape x11proto-input-dev bluez-alsa libgnomeui-common libber0 kmix-kde3 linux-virtual iaxflood libxslt1.1 windows-binaries libpixman-1-0 postgresql-client-common emacs21 hack-library python-pydot libmpfr1ldbl sqlmap python-clientform spikeproxy libpango1-ruby1.8 libqt4-assistant aptitude backtrack-menu python-xdg libgl1-mesa-glx python-central netmask-menu xserver-xorg-video-radeon jmeter libfuse2 libxalan2-java enscript cupp cups irpas tk8.4 tk8.5 libfreebob0 powermgmt-base mktemp bash-completion libnss-mdns libjack0.100.0-dev compiz-wrapper python-pcapy liblua50 curl-menu libaudio2 lesstif2 xfsprogs xserver-xorg-core libneon27-gnutls openoffice.org-core dns2tcp zulu thc-oraclecrackert libc6 smb4k-menu conky language-pack-en-base kdelibs-data-kde3 bluesnarfer sing python-cairo iptables htdig gcc libgnomevfs2-0 libmono0 synaptic rarcrack libsqlite3-dev fping-menu mono-common php-mail python-qt3 python-qt4 libvolume-id0 strace hping3-menu libxdmcp-dev secure-delete tcptraceroute wbox dsniff libpcap-dev dirbuster rubygem-rb-pcap wepcrack lynx libwvstreams4.4-extras libsensors3 pppoeconf python-twisted-conch libdns43 arping2 libflac8 libxft2 ubiquity-frontend-kde libpam0g madwifi-drivers adduser gerix-wifi-cracker-ng xprobe2-menu openssl ntpdate rar libstrigiqtdbusclient0 bsdutils ssldump globalplatform python-apt libnessus2 libsvn1 onesixtyone trid python-dns ubuntu-keyring libxml-libxml-common-perl g711conversions libqimageblitz4 libldap-2.4-2 spectools xserver-xorg-video-cirrus librasqal0 valgrind-menu setup-vnc usbview-menu eject flare sqlix libvte9 php5-sqlite kde-icons-oxygen cpio smbclient cups-common libcdio-paranoia0 libslp1 libgpm2 gtk-qt-engine-kde3-config libgnomeui-0 rsync dns2tcp-menu libpgsql-ruby1.8 lzma libmysqlclient15-dev yakuake-kde3 usbutils libgcj9-0-awt mingw-win32 smap sbd libmono-security2.0-cil libcroco3 rt2860-sta kde-window-manager friendly-recovery libglib2.0-0 xtrans-dev libgemplugin-ruby1.8 libisccc40 x11-xfs-utils libvorbisfile3 x11proto-render-dev lsof oracle-instant-client libcaca0 dradis proj libgsm1 airpwn-ng konsole-kde3 ghostscript-x libiaxclient-dev libhtml-template-perl ubiquity-casper erase-registrations chkrootkit libxrender-dev tar netsed xserver-xorg-video-tseng libdns44 atftpd metacoretex ark-kde3 libdaemon0 libkcddb1-kde3 app-install-data libxcb1-dev libraptor1 foomatic-db-engine libsexy2 sipvicious libgl1-mesa-dri libxdmcp6 dpkg-dev zzuf-menu
2010-02-17 22:12:39,244 DEBUG Upgradable, but held- back: 
2010-02-17 22:12:39,244 DEBUG Remove: 
2010-02-17 22:12:39,244 DEBUG Install: python2.4-minimal gcc-4.2-base ash python3.0 python2.4 python3.0-minimal
2010-02-17 22:12:39,245 DEBUG Upgrade: firefox-3.0-branding xulrunner-1.9 firefox firefox-3.0
2010-02-17 22:12:39,246 DEBUG Free space on /: 65842794496
2010-02-17 22:12:39,247 DEBUG Dir /usr mounted on /
2010-02-17 22:12:39,248 DEBUG Dir /var mounted on /
2010-02-17 22:12:39,260 DEBUG Dir /boot mounted on /
2010-02-17 22:12:39,261 DEBUG Dir /var/cache/apt/archives mounted on /
2010-02-17 22:12:39,286 DEBUG Dir /home mounted on /
2010-02-17 22:12:39,286 DEBUG fs_free contains: '{'/var': <DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>, '/home': <DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>, '/boot': <DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>, '/usr': <DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>, '/': <DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>, '/var/cache/apt/archives': <DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>}'
2010-02-17 22:12:39,317 DEBUG linux-image-2.6.27-10-generic (upgrade|installed) added with 12582912 to boot space
2010-02-17 22:12:39,366 DEBUG linux-image-2.6.25-2-386 (upgrade|installed) added with 12582912 to boot space
2010-02-17 22:12:39,374 DEBUG linux-image-2.6.27-17-virtual (upgrade|installed) added with 12582912 to boot space
2010-02-17 22:12:39,606 DEBUG dir '/var/cache/apt/archives' needs '16532754.0' of '<DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>' (65842794496.000000)
2010-02-17 22:12:39,607 DEBUG dir '/usr' needs '27701248.0' of '<DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>' (65826261742.000000)
2010-02-17 22:12:39,607 DEBUG dir '/usr' needs '52428800' of '<DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>' (65798560494.000000)
2010-02-17 22:12:39,608 DEBUG dir '/boot' needs '37748736' of '<DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>' (65746131694.000000)
2010-02-17 22:12:39,608 DEBUG dir '/' needs '10485760' of '<DistUpgradeController.FreeSpace object at 0xb65d48c>' (65708382958.000000)
2010-02-17 22:12:50,916 DEBUG disabling apt cron job (0100755)
2010-02-17 22:13:19,132 INFO cache.commit()
2010-02-17 22:13:40,163 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3': 'subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,164 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1

2010-02-17 22:13:40,166 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,167 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,227 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3-orafce': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,227 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3-orafce: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,285 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3-pljava-gcj': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,285 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3-pljava-gcj: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,318 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3-plproxy': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,318 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3-plproxy: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,385 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3-plruby': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,386 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3-plruby: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,401 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3-plsh': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,401 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3-plsh: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,468 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3-postgis': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,468 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3-postgis: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,497 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-8.3-slony1': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,498 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-8.3-slony1: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,530 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-contrib-8.3': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,530 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-contrib-8.3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,582 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-contrib': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,583 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-contrib: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:40,611 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-plperl-8.3': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:40,612 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-plperl-8.3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:41,114 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-plpython-8.3': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:41,114 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-plpython-8.3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:13:41,129 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'postgresql-pltcl-8.3': 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
'
2010-02-17 22:13:41,129 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() postgresql-pltcl-8.3: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured

2010-02-17 22:14:10,445 ERROR SystemError from cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
2010-02-17 22:14:10,445 WARNING cache.commit() error and pkg_failures == 0, generate a report against update-manager to investigate
2010-02-17 22:14:10,446 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() update-manager: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
2010-02-17 22:14:13,533 DEBUG enabling apt cron job
2010-02-17 22:14:13,687 ERROR SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed
2010-02-17 22:14:13,688 WARNING cache.commit() error and pkg_failures == 0, generate a report against update-manager to investigate
2010-02-17 22:14:13,688 DEBUG running apport_pkgfailure() update-manager: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed
2010-02-17 22:14:16,338 DEBUG enabling apt cron job


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

First I would check and see if you are connected to the internet, if you aren't then that would solve the issue. Next I would check and see what repos you are using and make sure that you aren't missing any. 

Cheers!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Please read the rules.

BT is a wireless network password hacking tool and since we are unable to verify to what purpose you are using it, we really must pass on giving assistance.


----------

